# CNF questions



## SA_Chris

I am in the process of working with my son(+18) to get his French citizenship(from my nationality by birth) via the CNF. I have a few questions for anyone who had been thru the process before.
I am using the following for the application process:








Certificat de nationalité française (CNF)


Vous avez besoin de prouver votre nationalité française ? Vous pouvez demander un certificat de nationalité française (CNF). Ce document officiel est délivré par le greffe des tribunaux. Le tribunal auquel adresser votre demande dépend de votre lieu de naissance et de votre domicile. La démarche...




www.service-public.fr




I plan to hand deliver the documents in Paris since we will be there shortly.
Once the documents have been submitted, how do we know where the process stands? Do we get any feedback or updates? thru mail or email? 
The sites for the CNF are very short and trying to reach out to the Tribunal judiciaire in Paris but that leads to voicemail loops.


----------



## Poloss

Hi, I've just acquired a CNF for my wife - it took 3 weeks at the local Palais de Justice - not in Paris
She has French nationality and her parents and grandparents also - so it's really the easyest example.
The greffière took my phone number and told me she'd phone me when it was ready to collect.
She gave me her number too, so I could follow the process.

I imagine that the TJ in Paris will be much busier but they should be able to answer your questions.
How long will it take? How can I stay informed?
How is delivery done? Must your son be there to collect?

We had to pick the CNF up in person at the Palais de Justice which was 30 minutes drive.
But if the process takes 6 months and you have to fly over from the US ...


----------



## yarinaz

I also handed them the documents in the Tribunal itself, you just give them the documents and something like a week or 2 weeks after your consulate in the area where you live will get notified with the accusé de réception then they will hand it to you and from this moment you will have to wait.
For my grandmother it took 2.5 years but the case was little bit complicated. I hope it will take less for you


----------



## peroumal

<snip>


----------

